# Stretching/flexability



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2006)

*Stretching/flexibility*

I am going to make a sticky on stretching and flexability since a lot of people ask about it and since a lot of people seem to have the same joint and muscle pains that stretching can help alleviate and/or prevent.

Here is the first link.  Pretty good.  It is full of everything from static stretching to dynamic stretching.  So, check it out:

stretching

The next one is an article from the National Academy of Sports Medecine (NASM) on Self-Myofascial Release Techniques using a foam roller.  I am a big fan of this and it is important to take care of you tissue density.  I perform this stuff as a pre-warm up before I train and on off days:

SMF

Hope everyone can get some use out of this.  I will add more info as I come across things.

enjoy,
p


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks P-funk. I always do my stretching and warms up bad.. This helps a lot .
Thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> Thanks P-funk. I always do my stretching and warms up bad.. This helps a lot .
> Thanks.




I wouldn't statically stretch pre-workout.  A dynamic warm up of active stretching or movement training is crucial IMO though.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow, that first link is really awesome.  It gave me a lot of cool ideas.  I'm going to have to try some of those dynamic moves with clients.  Good find P!

A couple of other cool links:

http://www.elitefts.com/documents/balls.htm - An article about dynamic warm-up moves with a medicine ball.

http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=04-021-training - Another SMF foam roller article.


----------



## TDOGG (Mar 19, 2006)

I have pain in my elbow that goes up my forearm especially when doing curling. May be tennis elbow are there any special stretchs I should try before seeing my doctor? I have stopped working upper body.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2006)

TDOGG said:
			
		

> I have pain in my elbow that goes up my forearm especially when doing curling. May be tennis elbow are there any special stretchs I should try before seeing my doctor? I have stopped working upper body.




tennis elbow is tendontis.  I would rest and ice it up to get the inflamation down.  You may want to check into a chiro that specializes in ART because that can really help tendonitis.


----------



## TDOGG (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks, I have iced it and scheduled an appointment.TDOGG


----------



## TheCurse (Mar 23, 2006)

sweet links P, im going to start doing the dynamic stuff before lifting


----------



## Skate67 (Mar 27, 2006)

Heres another really good link that was in KataMasters sig

http://www.cmcrossroads.com/bradapp/docs/rec/stretching/stretching_1.html


----------



## mike456 (Jul 31, 2006)

Is this a good routine for flexability/warmup/stretching?
*Warmup*: 25 Jumping Jacks
*Dynamic Flexibility*:
Walking High Knees 1x6 Per Leg
Butt Kicks 1x10 Per Leg
Walking Straight Leg Kicks 1x10 Per Leg
Arm Swings Forward and Back 1x10
Side Bend Over and Back 1x10
Shoulder Circles 1x10
Reverse Shoulder Circles ??? 1x10
*Weight Train*
*Static Stretching*: 1x20sec
Kneeling Hip Flexor Stretch
Seated Groin Stretch
Ham-strings/low back Stretch
Calf Stretch
Anterior Shoulder Stretch
Rear Deltoid Stretch
Overhead Triceps Stretch
Doorway Chest Stretch
Overhead Lat Stretch
Upper Trap Stretch
Single Arm Wrist Flexor Stretch

It will be done 3-4 times a week because I weight train 3-4 times a week, and will be doing it only on training days.
My questions:
Is everything in the right order?
Do I have enough/too much stretching exercises?
The reason I an doing it is for more flexibility/mobility and it will also be used as a warmup for weight training.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 31, 2006)

are you tight in all those areas that you need to stretch them so much??  focus on the problem areas.

For example, here was what I did for my warm up today:

foam roll-
IT band
hip flexors
lats

static stretch-
hip flexors
lats

dynamic warm up
pendullum swings with legs (marching)
inch worms with push (protracting at the top of push up)
glute bridges squeezing med ball between knees
jump squats

workout

foam roll
it band
hip flexor
thoracic spine

static stretch
hip flexor
TFL
lats
peroneals


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 31, 2006)

I need to see this site when I get home tonight.  The only one I can see is the NASM one, but it doesnt show an example of SMR for the lower back.

But the stretching one will prolly be Fav.ed in my browser.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 31, 2006)

P, mike just asked me what I do for my static stretching, and that's what he's doing, heh.

You don't need to stretch out all of those areas if you aren't tight there, but I enjoy stretching all over my body and feel like it has provided nothing but benefits.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 31, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> P, mike just asked me what I do for my static stretching, and that's what he's doing, heh.
> 
> You don't need to stretch out all of those areas if you aren't tight there, but I enjoy stretching all over my body and feel like it has provided nothing but benefits.




I hear ya.  It does feel great to strech all over.

Since it pertains to the discussion, here is an article from the NSCA Performance Training Journal about the negative effects of overstretching or stretching to much....

*
Possible Implications of Excessive Stretching on Sport Performance*

_By Joseph M Warpeha, MA, CSCS, NSCA-CPT_

Since the birth of modern athletics, it seems like stretching and flexibility training have been as common to athletes' programs as the strength training or conditioning portions. Recently, however, it appears that some are questioning the value of vigorous stretching protocols and even suggesting that intense stretching may predispose certain athletes to musculoskeletal injury and cause others to perform at sub-optimal levels (7). This article does not discuss specific types of stretching, but rather seeks to briefly examine the topic of flexibility and the role excessive stretching may play in physical performance.

While many are undoubtedly aware of the definition of flexibility, a brief review is nevertheless warranted. A simplified explanation of the musculoskeletal system is that bones are connected to other bones by ligaments and where two bones meet is called a joint. Further, the actual movement of bones occurs as a result of transmitted force (via tendons, which connect muscle to bone) produced by contracting skeletal muscles. The range of motion (ROM) of a joint describes how "flexible" a joint is. The extent of a joint's ROM depends, to a large degree, on the connective tissue associated with the particular joint. Technically, flexibility is defined as the range of motion about a body joint (2) and describes the elastic properties and stretching capabilities of tendon, ligament, muscle, and fascia.

Prior to any type of flexibility training, each individual person has some degree of flexibility in each joint of their body. For the sake of this article, we will say that each person's degree of flexibility lies somewhere within a continuum ranging from poor to excellent. While each specific joint has its own unique ROM, it is common to find an "inflexible" person having poor ranges of motion across many major joints and vice versa. No matter what the starting point on the flexibility continuum, there is always the potential to increase joint ROM with flexibility training.

Various degrees of flexibility in specific joints are required for particular sports. For example, an Olympic weightlifter must have a certain degree of flexibility in the knees for the catch positions of the clean and the snatch, and the shoulders must have a certain ROM for the overhead portions of the jerk and snatch.

Most athletic movements have somewhat predictable ranges of motion that are not likely to be exceeded in the course of normal execution. For example, it is safe to say that the ranges of motion of the ankles, knees, and hips during long distance running on a flat surface are not particularly great. The question then becomes, why do distance runners who are not particularly inflexible spend so much time stretching their legs to extreme degrees (in terms of joint ranges of motion)? Let us hypothetically say that long distance running never involves knee flexion greater than ninety degrees. Why then would a runner perform vigorous stretching exercises like a standing quadriceps stretch that involves grabbing the foot/ankle behind the back and pulling towards the buttocks thus forcing the knee into extreme flexion, the likes of which are nowhere near the degree of flexion experienced while running? This is not the same thing as light stretching to "loosen up" which certainly has a place in warming up for activity or sport, nor should it be confused with a person who is "tight" and has poor flexibility and therefore requires a more thorough stretching program.

Decreased flexibility has been associated with increased in-line running and walking economy and increased stiffness may be associated with increased isometric and concentric force generation (6). Powers and Howley (8) also contend that a high degree of flexibility in all joints may not be desirable in all sports from an injury prevention standpoint. The specific example used by Powers and Howley in their discussion of flexibility focuses on the shoulder joint which is described as a structurally weak joint relative to other joints like the hip. The authors note that an increase in shoulder muscle mass might reduce shoulder flexibility but would lower the chance of shoulder injury in contact sports by increasing shoulder stability.

Regarding the power production aspect, if the muscle-tendon unit becomes more easily lengthened or stretched, it will take a longer period of time and will require increased muscle shortening to achieve the same degree of skeletal movement than it would if the muscle-tendon unit was "stiffer" or had less "give." Every muscle fiber has an optimal range at which the greatest potential exists for force production and when that specific length is exceeded (>10 ??? 15%), force production potential drops off appreciably (4). Therefore, it stands to reason that one would not want to force the muscle to contract in that less-than-optimal range. Additionally, since power is the amount of work per unit time, time is a crucial parameter. Increasing the force transmission time (from muscle to bone) will decrease power for any given amount of work. Obviously, if rate of force development (speed) is increased then power could be maintained, but this would be less efficient. Wallmann et al.(9) demonstrated that vertical jump height was negatively affected by static stretching of the gastrocnemius prior to the jumping event, despite the fact that muscle activity (measured by EMG) was greater during the pre-stretch condition when compared to condition involving no pre-stretching.

As far as mechanical efficiency is concerned, excessive stretching also may increase the laxity or "looseness" of ligaments (the connective tissue that holds bones together and aids in joint stability). If joint stiffness (which is affected by muscle and tendon properties, in addition to ligament) is reduced, more time and energy are required to stabilize the joint. Imagine a pair of twins who are identical in every single way (training history, strength, size, aerobic capacity, etc.). One twin runs a mile on a flat track at nine miles per hour and the other runs a mile on a flat sandy beach at the same nine miles per hour pace. Who expends more energy running the mile? Obviously, the twin that ran on the beach had a much harder time because he or she had to expend more energy every step to stabilize the ankles, knees, and hips due to the very unstable sandy ground. Now let us say both of these twins were running on the track and the only difference between the two was that one was an intense, chronic stretcher and the other did very little structured flexibility training and, as a result, the twin that performed a lot of stretching had a much greater degree of joint laxity in the lower body. If they both ran a mile at the same pace and everything other than joint laxity was equal, chances are the twin with more laxity would be less mechanically efficient because of the increased energy expenditure required to stabilize the looser joints.

Cal Dietz, Head Olympic Strength Coach at the University of Minnesota, tells a story relevant to this discussion about a basketball player he recently worked with (5). The freshman forward came in very well-trained and had incredible flexibility (he was able to do the splits) as a result of the very intense and thorough stretching program he had always used. Coaches commented that this player lacked a "first step" and his explosiveness and ability to change direction was not as good as it should be as evidenced by his Pro Agility test score. Three months of an intense plyometric and strength program had no effect. Coach Dietz instructed this player to stop his intense stretching routine. The basketball coaches were unaware of this change to the player's routine and after three to four months commented on the marked improvement in his first step and explosiveness. His Pro Agility test score also improved. Obviously, this is only an anecdotal report and there could be multiple reasons for this player's dramatic improvement, but it certainly raises questions about the possible effects that excessive stretching has on sport performance.

It is important to note that this article is directed at athletic performance and excessive stretching. Athletics and performance is a very different topic than the general population and health and fitness. It is a widely held belief that flexibility training and stretching should be performed by everybody in order to maintain (or increase) the flexibility of the major joints to the point that flexibility is equivalent to the ROM required in activities of daily living (1). While the evidence for a relationship between poor flexibility and low back health is limited, some contend that major health concerns like low back injury do have an association with poor trunk (mainly low back and hamstrings) flexibility(3) so an effort to increase the flexibility of the related joints should not be ignored.
References

1. American College of Sports Medicine. (2006). ACSM's guidelines for exercise testing and prescription, 7th edition. Baltimore: Lippincott Williams & Wilkins.

2. Baechle TR, Earle RW. (2000). Essentials of strength training and conditioning, 2nd edition. Champaign, IL: Human Kinetics.

3. Baumgartner TA, Jackson AS, Mahar MT, Rowe DA. (2003). Measurement for evaluation in physical education and exercise science, 7th edition. New York: McGraw-Hill.

4. Brooks GA, Fahey TD, Baldwin KM. (2005). Exercise physiology: human bioenergetics and its applications, 4th edition. New York: McGraw-Hill.

5. Dietz C. Personal communication. April 12, 2006.

6. Gleim GW, McHugh MP. (1997). Flexibility and its effects on sports injury and performance. Sports Medicine. 24(5):289 ??? 299.

7. Ingraham SJ. (2003). The role of flexibility in injury prevention and athletic performance. Minnesota Medicine. v. 86.

8. Powers SK, Howley ET. (2004). Exercise physiology: theory and application to fitness and performance, 5th edition. New York: McGraw-Hill.

9. Wallmann HW, Mercer JA, McWhorter JW (2005). Surface electromyographic assessment of the effect of static stretching of the gastrocnemius on vertical jump performance. Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research. 19(3):684 ??? 688.
About the Author

Joe Warpeha is an exercise physiologist and strength coach and is currently working on his PhD in exercise physiology at the University of Minnesota-Minneapolis. His current research focuses on bone and tendon adaptations to training and the effects of skeletal loading on their physiological and mechanical properties. Joe teaches several courses at UM including "advanced weight training and conditioning" and "measurement, evaluation, and research in kinesiology". He has a master's degree in exercise physiology and certifications through the NSCA, ACSM, USAW, ASEP, and YMCA. He has over 14 years of resistance and aerobic training experience and has been a competitive powerlifter since 1997. Joe is a two-time national bench press champion and holds multiple state and national records in the bench press while competing in the 148, 165, and 181-pound weight classes.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 31, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *P, mike just asked me what I do for my static stretching, and that's what he's doing, heh.*
> 
> You don't need to stretch out all of those areas if you aren't tight there, but I enjoy stretching all over my body and feel like it has provided nothing but benefits.


I made a few changes


----------



## P-funk (Jul 31, 2006)

also, I would do more then 1 set of 20sec.  I typically try to do 3 sets of each stretch for a 20 count hold (2 sets if I am in a rush).  Just got back and forth between limbs and it goes pretty quickly.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 31, 2006)

I hope the younger guys realize the gold mine of information they get from you mods. When I was 15 all I had for information about strength training was a bunch of books from bodybuilders in the late 70's and 80's. In one of those books I still remember staring at a picture of Lou in his bare feet showing how to do a proper squat. He was talking about breathing techniques during 20 rep squats. Now there are video clips for every exercise known to man.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 1, 2006)

Interesting read there P.  I have actually recently changed my flexibility program around a bit to focus more on my weak points.  I realized that I was spending too much time on flexibility training when my flexibility was already good in most every respect.

For example, my anterior shoulder capsule is dreadfully tight on my right arm (The one I injured a little under a year ago).  I hold this stretch longer than any other stretch I do.  My lats also tend to be a little tight, so I give them a nice long stretch as well.  Foam rolling my lats has helped significantly though.

My lower body flexibility is pretty good all around, though my TFL is a little tight, so I hold that stretch longer than any other.  My hamstrings and lower back are plenty flexible, I only hold those stretches for 15 seconds or so, and I don't tend to push it too far.  That is, I just do maintenance level holds for most of my stretches, save for the ones that I feel need improvement.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

what stretch are you doing for your anterior capsule?

I usually stretch my posterior capsule out by lying on one side, the arm on the ground is abducted to 90 degrees, elbow flexed at 90 degress and then my arm in the air applies pressure to the fist of the arm on the ground and presses it into interal rotation to stretch the external rotators (posterior capsule).


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 1, 2006)

You know the test of shoulder flexiblity where you try to clasp your hands together behind your back?  It's like that, but I pass a strap to the arm up top and pull up with my other arm.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

gotcha.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2006)

Holy shit CowPimp, I didnt know you were that flexible!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 1, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Holy shit CowPimp, I didnt know you were that flexible!



I'm not that flexible, I'm just more flexible than your average person in a variety of joints, but that isn't saying much.  Most people are horrendously tight all over the place.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2006)

No no, what I mean is the guy in the stretching page looks just like you.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 1, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> No no, what I mean is the guy in the stretching page looks just like you.



Hahaha!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just imagine how amazing it would be if we had the flexibility of gymnasts. Damn, they sure are strong!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey P, I gotta a question for you on a stretching pic's caption.

For the lower body, when you lay on your back and brin gboth knees to you chest, it says to hold them in between the legs and not on top.  Why not on top?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

you mean hold them under the legs?  like hands on the hamstrings?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

Found some pictures of anterior, inferior and posterior capsule stretches for the shoulder.  Will throw them up here for anyone that needs to add them to their program. *hint hint*

shoulder health


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

and another one. 

picture 4 is the posterior capsule stretch i was reffering to earlier.

shoulder health part 2


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you mean hold them under the legs?  like hands on the hamstrings?


Yeah it says to do that, but not on the front.  I guess that would mean hands on the knees or shins.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Yeah it says to do that, but not on the front.  I guess that would mean hands on the knees or shins.




holding in front, ontop of the shings, will probably make you pull harder and place you into a g reater anterior pelvic tilt.  I really don't know the reason for sure though.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> and another one.
> 
> picture 4 is the posterior capsule stretch i was reffering to earlier.
> 
> shoulder health part 2




Good stuff.  I really like that stretch.  I'm pretty tight there on my right side too.  I'm definitely going to incorporate that stetch into my program now.  Stretch 5 is the one I said I did for the anterior capsule, except I use a nylon strap.  They say "posterior/superior," which makes more sense because you're going into internal rotation and adduction.


----------



## lilbittle (Dec 6, 2006)

I love static & dynamic stretching. I will have to try the faom rolling next.. Thanks P-Funk


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 7, 2006)

lawl, that guy reminds me of Cowpimp.


----------



## Alpha (Dec 13, 2006)

This is good stuff. Thanks a bunch P-funk!


----------



## Richie1888 (Feb 7, 2007)

is the dynamic stretching advisable to people with poor ROM ?


----------



## BringinToddBack (Mar 20, 2007)

very helpful.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 28, 2007)

nice thread P-Funk. Good on you


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

Richie1888 said:


> is the dynamic stretching advisable to people with poor ROM ?



Normally poor flexibility needs to be corrected with static stretching.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 29, 2007)

ooh.. how contraversial.

Some ppl sweear by dynamic streching and others really totally oppose.

Ideally I'd think if you haave poor flexibility and are bringing in a stretching program that isokentic would probably both the safest and most effective way to go.. where you're strechting from diffrent angles and lengths on the same group or limb ..particularly if the muscle or limb is being worrked from different angles.. 

Hell yEs a good stretch sesh can feel awesome!.. good comment whoever said that.

Blooming lotus.


----------



## diamondxar (Jul 25, 2007)

*I would stretch after workouts*

I would stretch after two and a half hours of cardio workouts and weight training.  Is that a good idea?


----------



## njc (Oct 9, 2007)

Cow Pimp, P-funk, whoever else,

would you guys mind posting your entire stretching regime?  When you do the stretches, how you place them around your different training sessions and for each bodypart? And what you do on your off days.  I would love to view them.


----------



## lifterjake (Feb 18, 2008)

good info here


----------



## charliemurphy9 (Feb 18, 2008)

nice thread


----------



## NFOMan (Mar 13, 2008)

*Streching shit*



P-funk said:


> I wouldn't statically stretch pre-workout.  A dynamic warm up of active stretching or movement training is crucial IMO though.



Yo, Man.   

I love sretching, although they kill the shit our of my muscles! I do hanging lifts with stretching, and I do with lat pullups & dips.  I don't do Swiss balls or steps.

Yep, I do the deadlifts, the squats, that keep me disclipined to get proper form (I ache day, each fucking day ..  did each FUCKING DAY? ).

But I'm stretching ALWAYS!  Damn!  Why the f*ck am I stretching my abs, pecs, lats ... at night, waking me up at sleep?  Always? ( My wife seems to accept the agressive grabs... but that is negotiable.  Go figure.! (She must be a gem.)

Tommie


----------



## UFo (Apr 17, 2008)

check out this yt channel stretchexpert a lot of good stuff

he is much more concentrated on basketball, but there is a lot of stuff that will help increasing flexibility


----------



## UFo (Apr 17, 2008)

UFo said:


> check out this yt channel stretchexpert a lot of good stuff



he is much more concentrated on basketball, but there is a lot of stuff that will help increasing flexibility


----------



## Log (Apr 19, 2008)

This is a very good explanation why we are not flexible and what to do to become flexible. Conventional stretches excluded. 

YouTube - Hamstrings Flexibility


----------



## livinlarge (Jul 2, 2008)

i don't know but the knew thing is not to strech before workouts now because they say you are loosing the mucles and tendens around joints and you can loose control and hurt yourself you should stech after a workout or after you are done with your sets so that is what i have learned now i still strech before i workout but some of my cleints like to after wards and they have had good results so take as you will that is the now thing


----------



## no pin no gin (Jul 3, 2008)

> P-funk




You're very beautiful wonderful


----------



## sumit01 (Jul 15, 2008)

stretching is the fist step before pumping up your body


----------



## heliboy (Jul 16, 2008)

that's some very helpful tips. Stretching is very important to prevent soreness.

__________________


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.robertsontrainingsystems.com/Self-Myofascial Release, Purpose, Methods and Techniques.pdf

Good stuff.


----------



## 8jack (Oct 18, 2008)

Stretching is good for health 
stretching helps us to keep our body fit 

_____________________________
 Gmail Rocks   Yahoo Mail Rocks


----------



## juanmraz (Dec 6, 2008)

*playing badminton*

i luv to play badminton which for sure using my right hand...i do some stretching b4 starts to play..after ive finished playing, i got pain at my back at right side..wat happen? am i done improper stretching?


----------



## TouroExercise (Feb 21, 2009)

Excellent links on shoulder health!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2010)

Page Not Found!


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 6, 2010)

nice thread


----------



## thesaurus123 (Mar 1, 2010)

handy thanks


----------



## Raymond Sugar (Mar 10, 2010)

I usually stretch, then I punch and kick the heavy bag, punch my speed bag and kick my headache bag for about a half hour. I sometimes jump rope too.


----------



## DUUUH (Mar 12, 2010)

Great info


----------



## verybigguy (Mar 17, 2010)

nice job


----------



## sweetjaymz (Mar 22, 2010)

i usually hit the bike or treadmill for about  7 minutes then perform dynamic stretching prior to weight training or jiu jitsu and static after my workout... before kenpo or mma training usually static stretching with a partner


----------



## jakebrake (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## cheappinz (Mar 25, 2010)

great stretching ideas...nice bod digital..love the muscles


----------



## maseco63 (Apr 1, 2010)

One thing I didn't see that I believe is important is stretching before a wko.  "Static"  Long stretches produce fluid between joints and tendons that can reduce strength before that big wko!


----------



## crazylegs13 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Flexibility*

How does yoga build muscle?
I have tried everything and many people are suggesting yoga to increase my lean muscle and flexibility.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 9, 2010)

crazylegs13 said:


> How does yoga build muscle?
> I have tried everything and many people are suggesting yoga to increase my lean muscle and flexibility.



I'm not sure it builds muscle as well as something like resistance training - I suppose you can develop a little in terms of strength to hold certain of the poses, but you're not really working any extension / contraction to tear down & build up muscle tissue. I think there's more to the conditioning and lengthening of muscles & stretching joints "functionally" than actually building.

It always fascinates me when people swear by yoga, but OMG I've seen some amazingly fat yoga instructors but they are hella flexible.

Also for those people who are literally disciples of yoga and practice it a LOT, I don't see them w/ nearly the mass I bring to the room from standard resistance training. If yoga "built muscle" wouldn't you expect to see some pretty jacked yoga people?


----------



## CarbonFitness (Apr 16, 2010)

*cool*

hey there guys, new to IM


----------



## Road Warrior (Apr 29, 2010)

Great Links Bra!


----------



## SiennaMein (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you so much for giving me such a nice information..this article really helps me bone joint and muscle pains problems...this article really gives such a very good information and some nice trips and tricks...!


----------



## ramboris (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice post!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for  this particular post(s). It is indeed something that I can really gain some insight toward making more in my exercises.


----------



## RunningMan88 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the post. I have been working on my hamstrings for a few days now and I swear that my lifting and even my running has improved!


----------



## caangelxox (Aug 8, 2010)

When I try to stretch my hamstrings with straight legs sitting down, how come I have trouble trying to sit on my tailbone with my legs straight? There is another flexibility problem I have noticed as well. When I try to stretch my side muscles on a stability ball for example, I can feel the stretch in my side/QL when bending to the right, but I feel no stretch bending to the left in my side/QL. same thing with neck rotation - turning to the right is easier than turning to the left., but both sides are still not where its flexibility should be.

Anyone know where there are imbalances there? The neck issue, I have been trying to massage, roll (rhomboids, top of shoulder, massage neck with fingers or top of chair, etc) for a while now and it is not improving at all. I even roll my chest, that doesnt help but just loosen my shoulders. Neck rotation restriction is hurting me badily in sports like soccer and softball going back for balls coming straight towards me going over my head. I can never catch balls straight over my head because of it.


----------



## Jay Q (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re:*

Cool stuff. I always stretch before and after workouts (if not at the start, at least after the workout) as it helps reducing the pain/soreness afterward a bit. Every Bodybuilder should know about stretching, so thanks again!


----------



## Rssmur (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you for the links, much appreciated!


----------



## Bigbroful (Nov 2, 2010)

hello


----------



## beef1995 (Nov 26, 2010)

what are the pros of stretching? does it improve speed or help you grow?


----------



## JulieGianni (Dec 11, 2010)

Great stretching tips


----------



## emma2train (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks alot, needed a refresher. I don't get to yoga as much as I used to. I'm really interested in the myofacial roller thing. Have you noticed a big difference by doing it, and how?


----------



## emma2train (Jan 7, 2011)

response to what are the pro's of stretching......
It helps prevent injuries and problems plus promoting circulation and all the benefits that comes from that. Not to mention the benefits flexibility can have during playtime


----------



## eaglesfan! (Feb 3, 2011)

does stretching help you grow or run faster?


----------



## GainMuscle (Feb 14, 2011)

Really enjoyed this thread.  I use to be very flexible from Martial Arts training, still am a bit, but not as much because I don't focus on the stretching.  

One thing I do find is that if I stretch before weight training, I just don't get the same strength that I do if I just do a quick dynamic warm up.  I same any focused stretching for my rest day and after workouts (to focus on that particular muscle/group)


----------



## eaglesfan! (Feb 15, 2011)

why is it important to stretch after working out? if i dont stretch would that effect my flexibility?


----------



## whitemike370 (Mar 2, 2011)

hahahaha


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

I like it


----------



## thepunisher000 (May 1, 2011)

Awesome post. Now I can try to work on increasing hamstring/lower back flexibility so I can squat and deadlift without my lower back rounding ridiculously.


----------



## missiontomuscle (May 3, 2011)

I've always been a big fan of stretching before workouts.  Especially PNF stretching on chest before benchpress.

Not sure if there are any studies pro or against stretching before/after workouts though?


----------



## !Fighter (Jun 6, 2011)

Stretching is good, especially when women are doing it.


----------



## amonroe (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome info - thanks! That first link you gave has loads of good pictures, it'd be awesome if they made a YouTube tutorial as well...


----------



## wolf2009 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice share...and a really wonderful read


----------



## jmpsuperman (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the post!!!


----------



## Alexa1 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Streaching*

Thanks for the detailed stretching instructions. I reduced my streacing lately and I have shoulder and knees pain.


----------



## King. (Jun 21, 2011)

wolf2009 said:


> Nice share...and a really wonderful read


 .....


----------



## Tomn (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks for this info, i need some tips on proper stretching


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 4, 2011)

missiontomuscle said:


> I've always been a big fan of stretching before workouts.  Especially PNF stretching on chest before benchpress.
> 
> Not sure if there are any studies pro or against stretching before/after workouts though?



missiontomuscle,

Yes, there is research on stretching. 

*When To Stretch*

Research has demonstrated that prior to your workout decreases strength and power output.  Thus, stretching before your workout isn't the best time.

*String Cheese*

The most effective time to stretch is at the end of your workout.  That because you connective tissue is more supple and elastic.

Think of you connnective tissue as string cheese.  When it's cold, it is ridig and unflexible. 

After you warm it up, it is more pliable and elastic. 

*Soreness*

Also, stretching after your workout appears to decrease sorness.  

*Exceptions To The Stretching Rule*

Dynamic stretching prior to a movement is the exception to the rule.  Dynamic stretching employs a slight bounce in the movement.  

A dynamic stretch increase blood flow to the area and as prepares the stretch reflex in the connective tissue for work to come.  

The stretch reflex is a "rubber band" like effect that allows you to produce more power.  Connective tissue that is stretched with the right amount of tension, "springs" back just like a rubber band pops back after it is stretched. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## cad500 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  Interesting read.


----------



## ThicknCurvy (Jul 6, 2011)

*Dancers are rarely sidelined with pulled muscles*

Stretch 15-30 mins before and after workouts. Used to be a dance major. 

Contrary to popular ideologies, dancers train their legs & core 6x week.  They don't take off 2-3 days between leg workouts.  They do bar work & floor work that is equivalent to the free weights (admittedly most is for endurance and not strength) and then they perform every day, which is the equivalent of functional training.  

In over 20 years of dancing, I never once was incapacitated for a torn or pulled muscle.  I did injure ligaments & tendons but never muscles.   I'm convinced it's because of the amount of stretching dancers do before & after workouts.  They also stretch when laying around with friends or sitting in front of the TV. 

Most people -- if they stretch at all -- stretch for 5 minutes then lift weights for 90 minutes... hence the reason for so many pulled & ruptured muscles!


----------



## ThicknCurvy (Jul 6, 2011)

Old dance instructor, a mean old ballet mistress from Russia, used to tell us that we had to hold a stretch for at least 3 minutes to make the muscle fatigue and drop their resistance to the stretch.  Once that happens, the muscle collapses/relaxes allowing you to stretch it further and hence increases your flexibility.

Never seen any published research proving her theory but it worked for me & everyone else with whom I studied.  At almost 48, and without stretching for nearly 20 years on any regular basis, I'm not as flexible as when I danced & tumbled but still more flexible than 99% of 18 year olds.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 6, 2011)

*PNF (proprioceptive neuromuscular facilitation) stretching*



ThicknCurvy said:


> Old dance instructor, a mean old ballet mistress from Russia, used to tell us that we had to hold a stretch for at least 3 minutes to make the muscle fatigue and drop their resistance to the stretch.  Once that happens, the muscle collapses/relaxes allowing you to stretch it further and hence increases your flexibility.
> 
> Never seen any published research proving her theory but it worked for me & everyone else with whom I studied.  At almost 48, and without stretching for nearly 20 years on any regular basis, I'm not as flexible as when I danced & tumbled but still more flexible than 99% of 18 year olds.



ThicknCurvy,

*PNF (proprioceptive neuromuscular facilitation) stretching*

PNF stretching that you are refer to has been around for quite a while.  There is plenty of research on it.  It is utilized a lot in rehabilatition. 

It is not necessary to hold a stretch for hold the stretch for three minutes to fatigue the muscle to allow a deeper stretch.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 6, 2011)

ThicknCurvy said:


> Stretch 15-30 mins before and after workouts. Used to be a dance major.
> 
> Contrary to popular ideologies, dancers train their legs & core 6x week.  They don't take off 2-3 days between leg workouts.  They do bar work & floor work that is equivalent to the free weights (admittedly most is for endurance and not strength) and then they perform every day, which is the equivalent of functional training.
> 
> ...



ThicknCurvy,

Pulled & Ruptured Muscle

Lack of stretching isn't the cause of pulled and ruptured muscle.  

The primary reason for a ruptured muscle is overexertion.  That means pushing a muscle beyond it capacity.  

It like loading up a barbell with 500 lbs when it rated to hold 400 lbs.  You've overload the capacity of the bar.  

When you do that a bar will bend and eventually break/rupture. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## ThicknCurvy (Jul 6, 2011)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> ThicknCurvy,
> 
> Pulled & Ruptured Muscle
> 
> ...



Hey Kenny:
Dancers & gymnasts work the same muscle group for 6-8+ hours/day and often 6 days  a week.  If ever an athlete should rupture muscles from overexertion, it would be dancers & gymnasts.  I can do a two hour leg day with 100 sets including maxing out my weight.  Despite this, I never walk out of the gym with weaker legs than I did after a long ballet class.    

Anecdotal studies of professional athletes, who started studying dance, yoga, pilates, martial arts concurrently with playing football, baseball etc, reveal less muscle injuries ... perhaps in part because of better understanding of the the kinesiology but also because of the consistent stretching balancing the stress on the muscle group on intense weight days.

My own training partner is a former fitness competitor.  She's guided my muscle development & I her flexibility.  I now have her stretching every day and taking yoga a couple of times a week.  It's allowed her to dramatically improve her strength & endurance at 48 years old.

I'm new to the muscle & fitness world so I'm definitely looking to learn from everyone but added the post re stretching because I've seen bodybuilders I've dated completely ignore its role in developing a great physique and because I've seen it make such a huge difference for my training partner in the 9 months we've been training together.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 7, 2011)

ThicknCurvy said:


> Hey Kenny:
> Dancers & gymnasts work the same muscle group for 6-8+ hours/day and often 6 days  a week.  If ever an athlete should rupture muscles from overexertion, it would be dancers & gymnasts.  I can do a two hour leg day with 100 sets including maxing out my weight.  Despite this, I never walk out of the gym with weaker legs than I did after a long ballet class.



Hi Michelle,

*Dancer and Gymnast*

They certainly put in a lot of training time.  It can lead to come chronic problems.  

However, most muscle tears are created from pushing the muscle beyond it capaticy in high intensity movements that require an enormous amount of force production.  

The force placed on the muscles and connective tissue is beyond it capacity.  I had a slight pec tear at a powerlifting meet a few years ago for just that reason.  The tear healed and I still compete. 

*Barbell Analogy*

Let's go back to the barbell analogy.  Barbells in gym spend a lot of time in use...somewhat like dancers and gymnast. 

What cause a bar to bend is too much force being applied to them.  

As long as the load place on the bar are below it rating of 400 lbs, there is not problem.

*400 lb Bar*

A 400 lb barbell that is overloaded with let's say 600 lbs is going to bend or snap apart. I guarantee it.  



ThicknCurvy said:


> Anecdotal studies of professional athletes, who started studying dance, yoga, pilates, martial arts concurrently with playing football, baseball etc, reveal less muscle injuries ... perhaps in part because of better understanding of the the kinesiology but also because of the consistent stretching balancing the stress on the muscle group on intense weight days.



*Research Contradiction*

A multitude of research has demonstrated that stretching doen't not decrease injuries.  

*Anectotal Information*

In all my year of working with athletes to increaze strength, I have not seen or found stretching to decrease injuries. 

Howeever...

*Stretching Has It's Place*

Stretching is a viable training tool.  One of the most intereting aspects of stretching is that by stretching the Antagonist Muscle (the muscles not being exercised) more power and strength can be produced by the Agnoist Muscle (the muscles being worked).

That means if you stretch your lats (Antagoinist Muscle) before bench press (Agonist Muscle), you can exert more force...more strength and power.

*Reciprocal Inhibition * 

Stretching the Antogonist Muscle allows it to relax so that you can produce more force with the Angonist Muscles. 

It also, as you pointed out in a previous post, allows you to perform a deeper stretch (PFN Stretching).  

Stetching also appears to alievate the Delayed Onset of Muscle Sorness.  I believe there is something to that.

Stretching also has some other positives. 



ThicknCurvy said:


> My own training partner is a former fitness competitor.  She's guided my muscle development & I her flexibility.  I now have her stretching every day and taking yoga a couple of times a week.  It's allowed her to dramatically improve her strength & endurance at 48 years old.




I have no doubt we could all learn something from your stretching. 

One of the most interesting things is it use in increasing muscle mass and perhaps some strength.  

*Facial Stretching For Bodybuiders* John Parillo

I agree with Parrillo's stretching method. 

..."unique stretching exercises are designed to stretch the protective sheath of connective tissue which surrounds the muscle, expanding the fascia, enabling the muscles to grow. Fascial stretching can actually help increase strength by as much as 20 percent when done correctly."  Welcome to Parrillo Performance



ThicknCurvy said:


> I'm new to the muscle & fitness world so I'm definitely looking to learn from everyone but added the post re stretching because I've seen bodybuilders I've dated completely ignore its role in developing a great physique and because I've seen it make such a huge difference for my training partner in the 9 months we've been training together.



*Learning*

Learning is an endless process.  So, we are all in this together. 

*Stretching For A Great Physique*

This is definitely one area that bodybuilder neglect as well as strength athletes (limit strength, power and speed athletes). 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## safavisr (Aug 2, 2011)

Good to know


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 2, 2011)

Great info!


----------



## That_Muscle_Guy (Aug 12, 2011)

thx, i might need to looking into this. Coaches always giving me shit about flexibility


----------



## bagram09 (Aug 14, 2011)

lovin the buddha comments


----------



## mljoshua (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this - I think we get so involved with the workout, sometimes we forget just how important and beneficial stretching can be.

Michael
5X5 Workout


----------



## platinumabs (Sep 28, 2011)

this seems really interesting


----------



## mljoshua (Oct 1, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> Wow, that first link is really awesome.  It gave me a lot of cool ideas.  I'm going to have to try some of those dynamic moves with clients.  Good find P!
> 
> A couple of other cool links:
> 
> ...



Hey - the feel the burn comment in your sig line  made me laugh - thanks


----------



## HH25 (Oct 6, 2011)

GREAT INFO GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mljoshua (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks - I needed these too. It seems that I hurry through my warmups and end up regretting it.


----------



## MidWest (Nov 17, 2011)

Great thread.  Thanks


----------



## Musculation (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice share... thanks a lot !


----------



## lift2grow (Dec 14, 2011)

I know stretching between sets can be beneficial; is stretching after a workout ok?


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 14, 2011)

lift2grow said:


> I know stretching between sets can be beneficial; is stretching after a workout ok?



Yes.  

Tendons and ligaments are like string cheeze.  They are more supple when "heated up".  Thus, at the end of a workout is a great place for them. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 14, 2011)

The stretching article was good, too bad the site forgot to add proprioceptive neuromuscular facilitation stretching. It is THE best form of stretching and hopefully will have a some clients that are interested in just being PNF stretched once i get my NSCA certification in a week or two!


----------



## effinrob (Dec 23, 2011)

just start doing yoga... plus all the hot girls love us guys in there


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Great Post
Probably one of the most important things out there and most people always forget to do it. They wonder why they get injured so much....


----------



## globaltrade (Dec 25, 2011)

*that is cool!*



AKIRA said:


> Hey P, I gotta a question for you on a stretching pic's caption.
> 
> For the lower body, when you lay on your back and brin gboth knees to you chest, it says to hold them in between the legs and not on top.  Why not on top?


Thanks for sharing! that is cool! hhahah!


----------



## mljoshua (Dec 27, 2011)

This helps a lot - Like so many others, sometimes I hurry through my warmups. Great reminder to do it right


----------



## striker4you (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks, stretching is something I need to incorporate


----------



## fienelarinsare (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks,useful


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 2, 2013)

noted!


----------



## jmitch12 (Jul 22, 2013)

i agree with you. it can hurt at first but thats ok, they r used in pt all the time to do exactly what u said and a lot more


----------



## JuliusMarius (Sep 27, 2013)

being swole and flexible is awesome


----------



## Shivalismith (Sep 27, 2013)

many of my mates doing workout along come with this common issue very often .. and the suggestion has been given in this regard may prove handy in sporting it out


----------



## LaurS (Nov 14, 2013)

Interesting to learn about pre-workout stretching. I used to do it only after working out. Never tried active stretching either


----------



## LaurS (Nov 18, 2013)

I have read a curious article recently - about the dynamic stretching. This article stated, that doing dynamic stretching before your workout could be the key to your progress. I must say, I have never done stretching before workouts, only after. But now I am willing to try how it works.


----------



## kg5000 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm am an advocate for stretching but I think if your not  worried about your flexibility range and accept the risk for potential injury your really ok.  I have just made a habit out of it since I was young and now I feel something is or off if I skip it.


----------



## erj (May 29, 2014)

great read thanks


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Great information


----------



## palufitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for that P funk


----------



## gymclass (Jun 27, 2016)

I found it very useful. I think stretching is very important. Even when I do some sport, I start it with stretching.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 12, 2017)

I should follow the writing!


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 5, 2018)

Good read! I have been stretching to alleviate my RA symptoms which hindered my ability to exercise at first.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

